# Die PVE-BC-Gilde  ,,Andrasil" sucht noch Mitglieder



## Maleficarum (5. November 2006)

Andrasil Allianz/Theradras

Wir suchen noch aktive Mitglieder die mindestens das Level 35 erreicht haben.
Der Spieler sollte das Mindestalter von 16 Jahren erreicht haben.
Da wir uns im Aufbau befinden ,sollte man die nötige Motivation und Geduld mitbringen.
&#61486;&#61472;

Ein Team - ein Ziel !

Unser Ziel ist es den Highlevel-Content zu erforschen und zu bewältigen.

Wir sind noch eine sehr kleine Gilde, die sich im Aufbau befindet. Einige von uns streben noch das Level 60 an. In unseren Reihen gibt es auch Spieler, die 20 Monate WoW auf dem Buckel haben.
Wir werden aber das Level 60 noch vorm erscheinen der Erweiterung erreichen. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren.
Da die Schlachtzüge auf 20 bzw. 25 Mann mit dem Erscheinen von ,,Burning Crusade" zurückgesetzt werden, sind wir guter Dinge eine übersichtliche Gildenmitgliederanzahl zu erreichen.
Somit wird es bedeuten ,dass eine Gilde nur noch die Hälfte der bis jetzt benötigten Quantität braucht. Dies hat postiv zur Folge, dass man mehr Übersicht hat, und die Qualität einer Gilde erheblich steigen wird.

Wenn man sich die Drops aus der Beta betrachtet , wird auch das Thema ,, mangelnde Rüstung" hinfällig sein.

Folgende Dinge sind vorhanden:

-Homepage
-Teamspeak-Server
-Forum
-DKP-System
-Satzung

Bei Interesse bitte InGame anflüstern,

*Maleficarum*
Sardasya
Zebulon
Druida
Jalima

oder www.andrasil.de

Gruß Euer Male


----------

